# Heavily pregnant doe "whining"



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I have never had a doe do this before. Tal has started whining, our at lest thats the best I can describe it. It sounds kind of like a long low groan thats somewhere in between "ahh" and "ow". I'm assuming the kids are sitting on something that shouldn't be sat on. She doesn't act like ashes even pregnant, let alone in any kind of pain. Shes still able to make a 3 foot jump from a dead standstill, and will stretch herself out as far as possible in a warm sunny spot, so theres no obvious physical reason. Her temp, eyes and gums all look great. Shes just whiny. Maybe practicing baby talking early? (shes due march 5th)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have two does due about that time and they are moaning already. ) One is a first timer and doesn't even look pregnant except that she has an udder. I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. I betcha she's just uncomfortable. :wink:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

All of my girls moan when they are pregnant, especially when laying down. My Nubians seem to do it more than the Alpines. They are my drama mamma's.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My Nubian did it allll the time, prego or not. Its funny that you made this post because the other day I noticed my soon to be's doing it, at first made my heart stop because my nubian is the one I lost.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

My friend keeps her fainters here, and they are whiners!!! uuuhhhhh, uuuuhhhhh, uuuuuuhhhhh, deep breath, uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh letting the air out! It's sooo funny. I also have a couple of nigi's that have done it. And the one Nubi has been doing it(she's due any time! :wink: )

I think it's totally normal. If people wouldn't have looked at me funny I might have whined when I was preggo too! :laugh:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She is absolutely hilarious with it. Went out this afternoon and she was just whining a little bit. Them she hour louder and louder until I finally started posting attention to her, so she started whining more and tucking her head head under her leg along get belly. Talk about dramatic ! Jenny is deeper and further along than her but she just stands there and acts her hardest not to look pregnant. No drama from her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...they can be quite moany ...and make some really funny noises....late in pregnancy...it is funny.... :laugh: If she goes off feed with moaning then... I'd be concerned ...but.. if she is acting normal otherwise...she is OK....just letting you know I am miserably big and pregnant.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I have a doe who does exactly what mommab described! But only when she's pregnant - that's one way I can tell if she's preggo LOL
She did it sooooo much at the end of her pregnancy I thought she was in labor LOL
Her daughter is due in a week and a half, and she whines now and then, she's a very noisy girl anyway since becoming pregnant. She 'chatters' when you talk to her, when you make her mad <LOL>, when you act like you are going to catch her. She gives out a soft whine when she tries to run. 
My other 2 girls are very quiet pregnant or not. 
I guess they are like pregnant women, some are whiny and some aren't LOL


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

All of mine are quiet. Oreo stretches out in the sun even laying on top of rocks as if she wasnt prego, though she has a huge belly. The other acts like she insnt prego, even attacking Lil Bit through the fence if he flirts with her! :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My doe is a bit of a Whiner too. Sometimes it is more like a sigh or a grunt.

She is also very demanding :roll: I like feeling around for babies and feeling their movements.
She (molly) went and jerked my hand away by biting my coat sleeve and bringing my hand to her head. I start rubbing and petting her on her head and she smiles,moves her head up and down in satisfaction. I move my hand away and she is like "hey your not done...DID I SAY YOU COULD GO". *5 minutes later*-"did you get in between my horns?". She quickly puts her head back in my hands again. I was like Golly Molly am I your slave? Who owns who? :roll: 
Okay it is true she is a little spoiled and with only 2 weeks to go :leap: .


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My boer cross does it too! She's due Mid-March, and moans only when laying down, and she gets louder until I acknowledge it! So I sit there and rub her belly which she loves. Most of the time she then starts burping so I figure maybe between laying down and the babies there's a little gas buildup in there! Its truly pitiful how we let them manipulate us!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She doesn't want any kind of attention (shes never been very personable), she just wants me to know that shes miserable and she blames me for it. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I had to get a camera, because one of my cashmere does was groaning like someone was killing her. The baby monitor was just not enough...I thought, what on earth is happening out there? Nothing! Just my "drama queen"! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------

